# Alfa Romeo RZ (Mega Rare) - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

When I got the call to book this car in I was shocked, I had never even seen one in real life before so was going to be great to work on..... so I thought! What a complete nightmare this job was haha, Well worth the efforts in the end. Many 14-16 hr days for what seemed like very little progress.

Anyway here are the pics.

This is the car on arrival, It had just come from Japan, 2months on a car ferry not in a container and what a state it was in! 



























Wheels cleaned with Smart Wheels, G101 on arches and tyres and various wheel woolies and valet pro brushes





































And Iron x










Then the full car was pre sprayed with Maxolen Pre Wash, Snow Foamed with Mild TFR and then washed using Car Skin Foaming Shampoo




























Car was brought inside and clayed, then inspected under the lights.










UhOh!!!





































I tried all sorts with this paint, the best I found was megs 105 and 205 then using s30 and 40 at the end. It was terrible.

Here are some before and after shots etc.














































Trim was treated with Auto Finesse Revive, Glass with AF Crystal tyres with Zaino Tyre Gloss, exhausts with mercury and wheels with Mint Rims 
I then added 2 layers of our Signature Mitchell and King wax
Here are some finished pics





































Thank you for looking!

Chris Griffiths


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stunning
i know of a red hard top
they are so different to all other cars

so beautifull,so jealous

cracking work on an iconic 80s beast


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Extremely cool car and as you say, very rare!

Nice job!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I never knew they did a convertible version.

There is 3 coupe' on Pistonheads just now.

I'm sure the new owner will be delighted. The 50/50 shots show how bad it was and how good it is now.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I never knew they did a convertible version.
> 
> There is 3 coupe' on Pistonheads just now.
> 
> I'm sure the new owner will be delighted. The 50/50 shots show how bad it was and how good it is now.


Yeah the SZ is the hard top and the RZ is soft top, they made 278 of the RZ version I believe

Chris


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Great turnaround.

Always loved the design. 
Jamie Porter of AlfaWorkshop, has an red SZ with custom rear seats, displayed on top of his office.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool car, nice work :thumb:


----------



## kevepsi (Oct 1, 2010)

nice job 

what is the brand of your mild tfr?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work and a great car :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds like it was a ***** to correct! Fantastic result though


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cracking work Chris! :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Stunning work, as always :thumb:

BUT, for me the car gets a thumbs down


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great car to work on


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great work! My best mate had a yellow RZ about 10 years ago. Fantastic car. Turned heads like nothing else. That black one looks properly moody though.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

kevepsi said:


> nice job
> 
> what is the brand of your mild tfr?


Just auto smart mate, just put a small dash in the bottom of the foam lance!

Chris


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

MattOz said:


> Great work! My best mate had a yellow RZ about 10 years ago. Fantastic car. Turned heads like nothing else. That black one looks properly moody though.


I think the yellow one shows the lines off better!

Chris


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Such an ugly looking car lol.

Fantastic job you've done though, I'd be seriously happy with those results! Awesome..

Love the wheels though


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work my man, great job considering your problems.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks absolutely fantastic.

The job you've done that is, not the car, it's probably up there with the most hideous things I've ever seen!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow! What a car. Where do you get these from? First the RS500 and then this!

Cracking job. A credit to your portfolio.:thumb:


----------



## kevepsi (Oct 1, 2010)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Just auto smart mate, just put a small dash in the bottom of the foam lance!
> 
> Chris


ACTIVE XLS ?

HAZSAFE XLS ?

TRUCKWASH 39 XLS ?

TOPWASH CONCENTRATE ?

or another product?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice result on Alfa, :thumb:.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work Chris :thumb:

mike


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Great turnaround.

Looks nice in yellow :-


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

PaulaJayne said:


> Great turnaround.
> 
> Looks nice in yellow :-


they do look great in yellow! I think it shows of the shape so much better!

And it was Actimouse I used, just a real small dash in the bottle

Chris


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

great work.That's a cool motor.


----------



## paul_f (Sep 30, 2008)

Was wondering how much something as rare as this is worth, I think I have only ever seen one on the road

Had a look on ebay and the very same car is there for 21995 - I thought it would have been worth a lot more than that - it looks like the coupes are worth more.

I remember it being on my top trump cards when I was a kid and thinking it looked like it came from the future - but you didn;t want it in your hand as it didn't trump much


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

paul_f said:


> Was wondering how much something as rare as this is worth, I think I have only ever seen one on the road
> 
> Had a look on ebay and the very same car is there for 21995 - I thought it would have been worth a lot more than that - it looks like the coupes are worth more.
> 
> I remember it being on my top trump cards when I was a kid and thinking it looked like it came from the future - but you didn;t want it in your hand as it didn't trump much


That is the same car yeah, Its very low priced as its missing the certificate. Its a absolute bargain!!!

Chris


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great finish on a really bad condition car.

I know it might sound stupid but I never knew these come in any other colour other than red! Its the only colour I ever recall seeing them in :thumb:


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

could you be a bit more specific in how the paint was difficult?
have to do a solid red (oh wait... pink) convertible someday....


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice indeed


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

cheffi said:


> could you be a bit more specific in how the paint was difficult?
> have to do a solid red (oh wait... pink) convertible someday....


The full car was pastic and had spliting in parts, So I couldnt put much pressure on the machine at all, which as you know makes correcting such bad paint very very hard. it was also gel coat, I found it over heated very easy and went patchy etc.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Great finish on a really bad condition car.
> 
> I know it might sound stupid but I never knew these come in any other colour other than red! Its the only colour I ever recall seeing them in :thumb:


Yeah red, yellow and black only. However there is 1 silver car that was made for a Japanese customer.

Chris


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great finish!:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Planet Admin said:


> Great finish!:thumb:


Thank you!!!

Chris


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

Great stuff chris, watched this on Facebook.
Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

That motor is nuts. 
Great work :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning car!

good job.

Chris.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Stunning motor, and cracking turn around!


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> The full car was pastic and had spliting in parts, So I couldnt put much pressure on the machine at all, which as you know makes correcting such bad paint very very hard. it was also gel coat, I found it over heated very easy and went patchy etc.


oh bloody hell... thanks for the heads up!


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Was this in your unit today chris? would of loved a peek, i was over beside the cafe and decided to pop over until the doors shut (about 3pm) I seem to have this affect on people lol..


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

woodym3 said:


> Was this in your unit today chris? would of loved a peek, i was over beside the cafe and decided to pop over until the doors shut (about 3pm) I seem to have this affect on people lol..


Why didnt you come in???? I always close the doors when detailing. Ive got a F430, intergralle and M5 in the unit at the min

Chris


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love this car!

Nice JOB!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry guys for late thank you! Not getting much time on here at all at the min. 


thanks for the kind comments!



Chris


----------

